# 3 hunters still looking for a spot for 2011 season.



## Youngbuck29 (Mar 23, 2011)

Need hunting club for 11 season near middle ga...reasonable dues wanted...will work for reduced dues


----------



## Michael 1213 (Mar 23, 2011)

What are you looking for in the dues price range?
I will be down this weekend and we can talk.


----------



## Youngbuck29 (Mar 24, 2011)

ya just drop me a line @ 478-954-9193


----------



## bandit819 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have 3 slots in my club in Dooly County, 1500 each. Call me if interested.
Robbie Caldwell
321-231-4354


----------



## RBLawson (Mar 31, 2011)

we have club with 4000 acres in Wilcox Co. 1350 per member. Give me call @ 229-382-8149


----------



## Michael 1213 (Mar 31, 2011)

are you still looking sorry i did not see your reply.  If all three of you were to join the lease dues would be $725.00 each person I may be down Sat. afternoon sometime and again the next weekend to. Call me 828-674-9556 if your interested.


----------



## floydbradley (Apr 5, 2011)

i have 1500 ac. dues  per members 1,000.00 --1,250.00 food plots small town of alamo ga.  have 2 1/2  ac. for trailers  power/ water / out house with shower on property  atv's alowed or 2 wheel drive


----------



## airbornemac (Apr 11, 2011)

we have a club just starting in heard county .  it is  almost into franklin . It is a no alchol no drug  family  type club. if intrested contact me at jlmw@hotmail.com the dues are $425.00 we are on 385 acres with camp site  with eletricity nothing big time just some good folks enjoying the outdoors


----------



## Youngbuck29 (Apr 13, 2011)

how far is heard from bonaire..?


----------



## gtjackson (Apr 14, 2011)

1100 arces on Albert Jenkins Road next to the Ocmulgee WMA with plenty of deer, turkey, bear, and hogs. We have a nice camp with power available (for a small monthly fee). Pines and cut over just recently planted and good roads. Lease will be approximately 450.00 per person (over 16 years old). Final price based on total number of members (last year was 30 members, but never saw more than 8 or 9 at a time). If interested call Joey @ 770 584 5874 or Brian @ 770 946 4006. About 15 minutes from Bonaire


----------



## beckie1 (May 2, 2011)

*Little big horn club - talbot county*

We have a 407 acre lease in Talbot County.  If interested - please look at my listing in the Lease Looking for Members Forum.

We want 4 members  - we limit to 8 total - currently have only 4!

Good Luck - I'm sure you will find something you want!

Beckie
770-949-3555


----------



## Buck Hunter (May 3, 2011)

Warren Co. hunt club needs two more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895


----------



## bcro (May 11, 2011)

*Hancock County Club*

We have 492 acres in Hancock Cty...small, quiet, safe club...deer, turkey, et al...call me if interested at 770/938-0742 (Bubba)


----------



## Locorios44 (May 14, 2011)

568 acres of pines and hardwood for only $568 each.....see my listing on leases with pic.  email Locorios44@aol.com and judfaircloth@yahoo.com for info


----------



## ggriffin (May 23, 2011)

We have 368 acres in Stewart county.  The membership is $439 (7 members).  If you want more info, let me know.


----------



## servicetech88 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Memebers needed in Talbot county*

We have a 500 acre club 2 miles from Talbotton, Ga that has 4-5 openings. If we get the slots filled, the dues will be $400. Please call David for more details 1-678-925-9303 or call Chance 1-706-617-4272 if no answer from David.


----------



## jlambert (Jun 25, 2011)

Have club we're starting in Crawford county 460 acres. Dues will be $600. Non drinkng, family club.
Contact Jason @ 478 957-6140


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Jun 28, 2011)

Youngbuck29,

Check our club out at www.buckridgehuntclub.com 

We have 722 acres of planted pines with hardwood bottom creeks.  Deer and turkey.

we are located in Burke County GA near Waynesboro.  We are a quality deer managment hunting club.  Last season alone, we harvested 5 good bucks ranging 129, 131, and 133 inches all three 10 points and two 8 points that scored 109 and 108.

Our dues are $750.00  Call me or email me if you are interested:


706-564-7142
buckridgehuntclub@gmail.com

Regards,

Ernest
Club President

PS:  I hope to have the website updated with last years harvest records.  you can get a preview on hightechredneck.com


----------



## Hawkeye41 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Great club great price*

A&A Hunting club has memberships available.744 acre hunting club. Deer and Turkey. No hogs. Camp has power and good roads. Nice camp sites available ready to use. This camp is located in Sharon, GA. Close to I-20.
Powerlines , 3 creeks , food plots. Mostley pines. 
$ 650 includes camp site, power, wife, and children under 18 in school, college students not included. Yearly hunting.Visitors welcome with few rescrictions. Ga rules/ all bucks must be six points or better. Women and children welcome. Please call Tony @ 770-827-2955 or email theloghead@bellsouth.net


----------



## natureheart (Jul 17, 2011)

*8000 acres in  Long County*

2 1/2 hours 4 u. Dog and still hunt. Year round access. Camp with power and water available. $700. Also 130 acres for lease Telfair Co. less than 1 1/2 hrs no camping. $13 acre. (863-608-4500)


----------



## sman62 (Aug 2, 2011)

1360 acres in Upson county if interested call 404-697-5011 camp site with electricity and water.


----------



## fireman134 (Aug 2, 2011)

You could pay a little less and drive a little further......FYI gas is on the rise - hunt closer to home!!!!!!!

2010-2011 Deer Season is upon us. Do to a few club withdrawls we are currently seeking to add a few members to an already established club in Butts Co. We have a 398 ac tract of which we have a good mix of pines and hardwood bottoms. We have an established camp perfect for campers, electricity incl. We have three main food plots and several small creeks on the property. Close to 8.64 min from I-75 and Dowtown Jackson, GA. Please call me ASAP as our lease will be renewing SOON. Jason 404-556-4596. $500/yr includes everything!!!


----------

